# Looking for Hapkido school



## karatekid1975 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi all.

I am trying to find a Hapkido dojang in Ustate NY. I looked on the net for hours, but no luck. I heard that the best way to find some schools is by word of mouth. Does anyone know of a Hapkido school in upstate NY?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

Can you be more specifc?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hiya arnisador.

I live in Bristol NY. I'm about 45 minutes from Rochester. But I'm willing to traval up to two hours for a good school.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 1, 2002)

Are you following me?   
I gotta hand it to ya!  You are trying real hard to find a Hapkido Dojang.  I wish I could of helped.  

On a brighter note... I have heard good things about the martial art of Kuk Sool Won.  For what I have seen it is a very complete martial art.  I don't know the instructor, but there seems to be 3 dojangs in your area.  One in Wolcott, Williamson and Webster.

Here's the website for ya.

http://kuksoolgreaterrochester.com/index.htm

I hope this helps.
Take care, Laurie. :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL Chris. You again. Just kidding. How are you?

Anyway, yes, I am still looking for a Hapkido school. I know you tried to help, and I thank you for that. 

I did see the website of KSW up here, but I heard bad things about it. I guess I should check into it myself instead of listening to people "talk" about a dojang.

Thanks again, Chris. You been a big help


----------

